# Good Use For A Bad Chuck



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

My new grizzly Chuck us less than .002 when I checked it on the lathe, I am happy with that.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you got one that works for you, but am sorry to hear about the low quality of your chuck from Tormach. That is very disappointing! Unfortunately, I cannot see your pics. I have read recently about problems posting pics using the Tapatalk app, but do not know what the cure is.
Once again, welcome to the forum. It really is a very friendly and helpful place!


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2016)

I initially that your were going to say you put it through a wall or something.  
taptalk,   I think what some one said is to use the paper clip and insert the photos so that they are uploade to the site vice linking to the TAPTALK site.  
as I cannot see your pictures
was that a bunch of different pics or just post of 1.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 23, 2016)

this picture thing is really getting annoying....


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2016)

X2^


----------



## Andre (Jun 23, 2016)

Get an old Jacobs chuck on eBay. All my Jacobs chucks, no matter condition are a pleasure to use and hold nice and true, but I never bothered to indicate TIR. The one I use on my mill, a oil-dripping BP M-head, is always incredibly smooth because it gets drenched with spindle oil whenever I leave it in the spindle overnight.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 23, 2016)

I agree the pic issue is annoying.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow sorry about the problem chuck deal.  Classic hit or miss china stuff.  Tormach is usually pretty good about standing behind the stuff they sell im surprised they wouldn't take it back maybe swap for a different one.   Re: Tapatalk always works beautifully for me.  In fact its the ONLY way I can upload pics without a bunch of hassle resizing etc. and 99% how I access the forum.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like one pic in each of the last 9 posts.


----------



## kvt (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, that saved me from opening each of them in a quote.
And working with someone else, we found that if you attach the photo via the paperclip, it actually sends the photo HM rather than just linking the place stored on taptalk to your post.
as when you attach the other way you are just inserting a link to the file storage place on taptalk, I even verified this and can change the link on it to another picture if I want.
why it is visible while being quoted is unclear to me at this time.


----------



## cambyz28 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tried to upload pics from computer but I could see them on my tap talk before so idk if it worked.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 23, 2016)

kvt said:


> And working with someone else, we found that if you attach the photo via the paperclip, it actually sends the photo HM rather than just linking the place stored on taptalk to your post.
> as when you attach the other way you are just inserting a link to the file storage place on taptalk, I even verified this and can change the link on it to another picture if I want.
> why it is visible while being quoted is unclear to me at this time.


What?! How long has this been known? I'm getting frustrated more by the negative comments about the photos than about the image issue itself (which is unquestionably frustrating). I never would have thought to try the paperclip icon. I figured that was for non-photo attachments. 

As I've searched I haven't found any other reports of this issue, at least not recent ones. I suspect the issue has to do with the move to the new server, as that's when it happened. I don't think the issue is on Tapatalk's end, especially since the update yesterday apparently didn't fix it.


----------

